# E4 10:00pm Tonight. The Inbetweeners is back!



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Evening benders

As above The Inbetweeners is back for a new series.

Put down your clunge mags and get ready for the best thing on TV. 

That's all benders.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Cant wait for this, everything will stop no matter how important to catch this :lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

On now!!!!

You Bumders!!!!!!!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Wardrobe malfunction ! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG that was so funny!!!

How many times did they show it!!!!


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

hahahahaha my sides hurt.

:lol:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Brilliant :lol:
Cant wait for next week now.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Superb start. Just love it.


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

pure class :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn, it seems I'm out of touch with modern comedy, I thought that was dreadful, didn't even half raise a smile once, I mean is a "ball" on show funny?!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

One word - E4+1.

Watching that again :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Have to admit, the first half didn't make me smile at all, it got to the break and I thought they are trying too hard to be funny. Almost switched it off but I'm glad I didn't, the second half was fantastic! :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I was laughing my head off when Simon did his last bit on the cat walk.....

:lol:


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

absolute comic genius.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Hope it gets better


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok bumpo, second episode E4 10:00.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cant wait


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I am a massive Inbetweeners fan, but felt let down by last nights episode!! Did anyone else feel like this?? Saying that Jay showing the guys how he done 3 birds at the same time in the caravan was well funny!!


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

"I cant feel my arms and my fingers are sausages" :lol:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Dubbed said:


> I am a massive Inbetweeners fan, but felt let down by last nights episode!! Did anyone else feel like this?? Saying that Jay showing the guys how he done 3 birds at the same time in the caravan was well funny!!


Have to disagree there, thought it was way better than last weeks episode. Had me laughing most of the way through. :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Never watched it.

Downloading series 1 and 2 to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Still has its moments but I hope this is the last series, they're running out of ideas now.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Peeing myself with the first two episodes - brilliant stuff and I still think its quite fresh considering its the 3rd series. 

I do think this will be the last series though as the boys are looking older than school kids now. The film should finish it off nicely.


----------



## Rabett_Rover (Apr 21, 2009)

So superb. The best comedy on TV by a country mile! I was just like don't don't! not the microphone nooooo


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

so funny, love The Inbetweeners. Suprised people are not impressed to be honest.

JUST TO BE CLEAR......MUMMY OR AMBULANCE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

the sick kiss had me curled up!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

brinks said:


> Still has its moments but I hope this is the last series, they're running out of ideas now.


They are doing a film next!!! :thumb:


----------

